# Parsippany, NJ Slot Show this coming Sunday!!!



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:hat::hat:Not sure why this show hasn't been mentioned here yet, but it's coming soon!!!:hat::hat:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*meet the kids at the show.......*

For those of you that may not know it, the drawing on the Parsippany Show flyer was drawn by Bob Hardin of HO Thrillustration fame. The kids are Pete Serraon at the podium, Ron Sklenar with the lollipop in his mouth, Tyco Dan Esposito, Chris Sklenar, Ron's wife of Chris Custom Embroidery, Bob Mr_Aurora Beers, and Rob Budano, Bud's HOCARS. There you have it, the kids at the show.............


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it's all the rage
be there


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Fun show, met all the usual fine folks & met/traded parts with Mr. Pink.
Didn't see SJJ or Joe GS, hope all is well.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, it was good meeting Dom and Wally and seeing all the usual suspects too.
spent too much money, but everything I got was worth it.
looking forward to Morgantown show in a couple weeks.


----------

